# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Littekens na ongeval

## Realista

Beste allemaal,

ik heb 2 weken geleden een auto ongeval gehad. Mijn hoofdhuid is van voorhoofd tot het kruin gescheurd. Inmiddels is alles netjes gehecht en de meeste hechtingen zijn ook al verwijderd.

Uiteraard hou ik hier littekens aan over. Onder het haar is dat niet zo erg. Maar op mijn voorhoofd staat niet zo fraai. Nu is mij hetvolgende aangeraden, door 2 verschilende personen:
- Persoon 1 adviseerd 'Bio Oil'
- Persoon 2 adviseerd 'Vitamine E-Zalf'

Ik heb inmiddels beiden in bezit. Maar ik ben helemaal geen 'medicus' en heb er geen verstand van  :Confused: 
1. Kan ik dit samen gebruiken? 2 X vitamine E en 2 X Bio Oil op een dag?
2. Zijn er eventueel nog andere middelen die jullie adviseren? Graag toelichten waarom deze beter zijn als de bovenstaande.
3. Na het ongeval is er een vetbultje ontstaan bij mijn neusbotje (bij de oogkas). Mijn vraag is: Hoe kan dit zo ineens ontstaan? Gaat dit vanzelf weer weg?

Bedankt!

Groetjes

BJ

----------


## christel1

Ik ben al heel dikwijls geopereerd en heb nooit zalfjes gesmeerd, ik sta daar allemaal sceptisch over, laat het gewoon om zijn gemakje helen of genezen, de littekens worden wit na een tijdje en je ziet er praktisch niets meer van, ja een wit lijntje. Ik zou er toch maar voorzichtig mee zijn moest ik van jou zijn en raad vragen aan de chirurg of dokter

----------


## sietske763

ik weet wel dat vit e heel goed voor de huid is,
heb over bio oil niet zoveel positieve reacties gehoord, volgens mij bevat het ook veel vit E dus dan is vit e creme veel goedkoper.
jouw vraag; je kan het beide onbeperkt gebruiken maar zoals christel zegt, ik geloof het ook niet zo allemaal(mijn tig littekens krijg ik ook niet weg)

----------


## Realista

Bedankt allebei!

Samengevat is het dus:
De middeltjes kunnen geen kwaad en kunnen onbeperkt worden gebruikt. Of het ook daadwerkelijk helpt is niet bewezen.

Zijn er wel andere (bewezen) manieren om de zichtbaarheid van littekens te verminderen? Begrijp me goed, ik ben niet super ijdel ofzo. Littekens vind ik helemaal geen ramp, maar het is niet fijn als ze op je voorhoofd staan. Als ik met mensen praat wijkt hun blik automatisch af van mijn ogen naar mijn littekens.

Weten jullie ook toevallig hoe zo'n vetbultje spontaan kan ontstaan?


Bedankt!

----------


## Oki07

Volgens mijn huisarts helpt vitamine E creme in een hoge dosis tegen littekens. Dat is alleen bij de apotheek verkrijgbaar. Een tubetje kostte mij 
 12,50. Ik heb een litteken op mijn wengbrouw. Het wordt minder met de jaren, maar weg gaat het niet.

Ik heb ook eens een vetbolletje gehad. Mijn huisarts noemde het, heel sympathiek, een grote puist die niet uitgeknepen kon worden. Ik had het over wegsnijden, maar hij vond dat ik het eerst eens met antibiotica zalf moest proberen (fucidine) en na twee weken was het weg.

----------


## Sefi

Ik gebruik Serrapeptase. Ik heb het niet genomen voor littekens, maar ik heb al veel goede verhalen gehoord dat het littekens verminderd en soms zelfs verwijderd. Zeker als de wond/litteken nog vers is, zoals in jouw geval, schijnt het erg goed te werken.
Serrapeptase is nog niet zo heel bekend in Nederland, maar het is wel verkrijgbaar. Zelf bestel ik het in Amerika, omdat het daar voordeliger is. Ik weet niet precies wat het in Nederland kost. Je zou even kunnen Googlen.
Deze bestel ik altijd http://www.iherb.com/Doctor-s-Best-B...aps/23747?at=0
Dit is een hoge dosering, maar er zijn ook lagere doseringen en dan uiteraard voordeliger. Als je een creditcard hebt kun je zelf ook makkelijk bij deze site bestellen. De verzendkosten vallen erg mee.
Je kunt het beste met een hoge dosering beginnen en als het aanslaat kun je langzaam gaan afbouwen.
Serrapeptase heeft heel veel positieve effecten op het lichaam. Even Googlen om het te vinden. Als je Engels kunt lezen dan is de volgende website informatief http://www.serrapeptase.info

----------


## Sefi

http://www.serrapeptase.info/trauma/...s-and-lesions/

----------


## Realista

Bedankt allemaal!

Ik hoop niet dat ik jullie vermoei maar ik heb nog enkele vragen:
1. één van mij littekens is echt een 'bult'. Deze steekt ver boven de normale huis uit. De dokter beweerde dat dit niet vanzelf weer 'gelijk-trekt'. Als jullie het vanuit jullie medische ervaring bekijken, kunnen jullie de stelling van de dokter bevestigen? 
2. De dokter zei dat dit alleen door middel van plastische Chirurgie gelijk getrokken kan worden. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Hoe gaat zoiets? Het is een bult van 3 bij 3 centimeter op mijn voorhoofd. Huidtransplantatie?
3. Heeft iemand ervaring met de Siliconentherapie 'Dermatix'? Zo ja: wat is jullie mening hierover?

Super bedankt!
BJ

Ps. Weet iemand toevallig een antwoord op mijn vraag in de vorige post? Over het 'spontaan onstaan' van een vetbult na een ongeval...

----------


## Oki07

Siliconentherapie 'Dermatix. In de praktijk van de huisarts lag een folder hierover. Hij heeft het op mijn verzoek, na een ongeluk, voorgeschreven. ik vond het niets, omdat make-up er niet goed overheen kon. Ik heb het dus heel kort gesmeerd en kan niets zeggen over de resultaten.

----------

